# Winter Tires On ..!



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

We've already had a couple inches ... The recommended tire for the Lincoln is 245/ 45 18..... I went with 235/50 R18... just for the comfort factor..a little more cush for iced up, pot filled holes in the road ...AND less expensive

New Tires AND Wheels ... Just easier to swap out each year . The Tires are Toyo Observe GSi-5....they use *crushed walnuts* in the gooy tire mixture for traction in ice... and Ice is my main concern ..lots of ice at every intersection , black ice as you're going down the highway (really builds up at rush hour)










Anyway.... I'll post through the winter how they handle .... $1,200 + a measly $88 to have them mounted to the new wheel and to the car .

Just can't afford not to have them here in Mn (I would be putting them on anyways ..at least I get a deduction )


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Yup, that time.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

The 235/50s will do a better job tracking through the snow than the 245/45s. The permeated walnut grips well in ice. On dry warmer days you'll lose a little stability and add a little more brake distance, but you'll notice great performance in the snow with these tires.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> The 235/50s will do a better job tracking through the snow than the 245/45s. The permeated walnut grips well in ice. On dry warmer days you'll lose a little stability and add a little more brake distance, but you'll notice great performance in the snow with these tires.


Already notice a big improvement in comfort....the continental 245s are hard has a rock ...I've always preferred the Old Buick type ride .


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

LOL you think a winter tire is gonna do sh*t in ice???? I have a bridge to sell you....


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> LOL you think a winter tire is gonna do sh*t in ice???? I have a bridge to sell you....


Absolutely .... I had Nokian Hakkas on my Buick ..they were great on Ice ... I expect the Toyos to be even better because of the sharp black crushed walnuts ...like have little diamonds that grip the ice


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> LOL you think a winter tire is gonna do sh*t in ice???? I have a bridge to sell you....


Nox ...we use to say that as Kids as well (before we became educated on the topic) ... But Yes in Fact Snow tires help on Ice...some are designed specifically for Ice ...

Look at Stopping distances on Ice in the chart ... every foot matters .. 1 Foot can mean the difference between $2,000 worth of damage or no damage ...

This was a 2015 Study










As Far as the Toyo's I purchased this year .. I did so specifically looking for something even better on ICE ... The Crushed Walnuts and their hardness (I use to Heat Treat Steel so I understand the Mohs scale).....

*Toyo Tires made national news lately with a story that they're adding walnut shells to their Observe tire line.

There's only one problem with that statement: Toyo's Observe line of winter tires has actually had what they call Microbit Technology for 25 years. So we thought it was time to revisit what this technology is and set the record straight.*

*HOW MICROBIT TECHNOLOGY WORKS*








The Observe GSI-5 from Toyo Tires

*Mineralogists classify the hardness of things using the Mohs Scale of hardness. This ranks the hardness of minerals on a scale of one to ten, with talc being a one (the softest) and diamonds being a ten (the hardest). Walnut shells are a four on the scale, meaning they're in the middle, along with other minerals such as Fluorite, Azurite, Malachite and Pyrrhotite.

The walnut shells are ground up and infused into the rubber of the tread. Some are embedded in the tread while other pieces are left exposed. The way they are ground up leaves sharp edges on the pieces of shell. These sharp edges dig into the ice, giving the driver better traction than tires without this technology. As the tire wears, more sharp edges are exposed, actually increasing the amount of traction given.

Field Services Manager for Canada John Carpenter told us: "Toyo Tires is on the third generation of walnut shells, using larger shell fragments, resulting in better grip on slippery surfaces."

Although the walnut shell is already quite hard, it is treated during the purification process to make it even harder. This process also helps them adhere to the rubber compound even better.*


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

Nice, always loved the smooth ride. You could run over a child in the neighborhood and it was just a small thump.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

BikingBob said:


> Nice, always loved the smooth ride. You could run over a child in the neighborhood and it was just a small thump.


...

Are you talking about the Toyos ?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I was gonna get the Toyos. But talking to a salesperson while getting an inspection, she sold me on the Nokian RG3 all weathers. (New at start of winter, almost as good as "snow, IMHO)

That Toyo copied their design and that for loss of 5,000 miles guarantee, were better for the environment.

Getting a set today for $555+ tax


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Danny3xd said:


> I was gonna get the Toyos. But talking to a salesperson while getting an inspection, she sold me on the Nokian RG3 all weathers. (New at start of winter, almost as good as "snow, IMHO)
> 
> That Toyo copied their design and that for loss of 5,000 miles guarantee, were better for the environment.
> 
> Getting a set today for $555+ tax


 Have the Nokian 3s on my Wifes car ..very nice tire (fairly quiet) but since I am taking on Passengers I wanted "true" winter. The Problem for me is I head down to Minneapolis which is 60 miles away on the Interstate and any little bit of Snow and it backup for miles ..and the backups cause black ice .

The Wgr 3 is a very nice tire .. you can run them all year


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

dauction said:


> Have the Nokian 3s on my Wifes car ..very nice tire (fairly quiet) but since I am taking on Passengers I wanted "true" winter. The Problem for me is I head down to Minneapolis which is 60 miles away on the Interstate and any little bit of Snow and it backup for miles ..and the backups cause black ice .
> 
> The Wgr 3 is a very nice tire .. you can run them all year


Couldn't agree more. You are so right. Safety is gotta be preeminent with this.

Just my thinking and not going out in any storms or working. So hoping brand new all seasons suffice.

OH, thanks for the review on 'em!


----------

